# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  من تتوقع ان يفوز في هذه المباراة ؟؟؟

## The Gentle Man

ربما الجميع سوف يصوت للايطاليين لانهم فريق محبوب
لكن الان سوف ندعكم تصوتو للفريق الذي تظن انه سوف يفوز



من تتوقع ان يفوز في مباراة اسبانيا وايطاليا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الطليان

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله الاسبان رح يفوزو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ان شاء الله الاسبان رح يفوزو


انا بدي ايطاليا و هولندا يتواجهوا 

و نوخذ ثارنا منكوا :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*منذ عام 1920 لم تتغلب اسبانيا على ايطاليا يعني من 88 سنة وانشالله رح يوصلوا للمئة سنة وما رح يفوزوا على الاسكوادرا لادزورا*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *منذ عام 1920 لم تتغلب اسبانيا على ايطاليا يعني من 88 سنة وانشالله رح يوصلوا للمئة سنة وما رح يفوزوا على الاسكوادرا لادزورا*


الله عليك على الخبر الجميل 

خلص يا مشجعي اسبانيا 

ما الكم عين الان

----------


## The Gentle Man

> الله عليك على الخبر الجميل 
> 
> خلص يا مشجعي اسبانيا 
> 
> ما الكم عين الان


الليله الجايه راح يلعبوا
بفرجها الله
بنشوف

----------


## ajluni top

Spain 100%
 :Smile:

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man
					

الليله الجايه راح يلعبوا
بفرجها الله
بنشوف


ان اتمنى فوز اسبانيا بس لا اتوقع فوزهم*

----------


## العالي عالي

الاسبان قدمو اداء راقي بالدور الاول الاسبان جميع الالاعبين منسجمين 

لذا اعتقد الاسبان

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الاسبان قدمو اداء راقي بالدور الاول الاسبان جميع الالاعبين منسجمين 
> 
> لذا اعتقد الاسبان



احسنلك لا تعتقد :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

يا جماعة ليش مستعجلين على خسارة الاسبان

----------


## The Gentle Man

الان سوف تبدا المباراة وسوف نرى من سيفوز



ان شاء الله اسبانيا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الان سوف تبدا المباراة وسوف نرى من سيفوز
> 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله اسبانيا


منشوف يا هولندي :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> منشوف يا هولندي


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ايطاليا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يا جماعة ليش مستعجلين على خسارة الاسبان


شايف بالله

----------


## The Gentle Man

خلصت المباراة وخلصت ايطاليا
له له له له 
عزائي لكل واحد بحب ايطاليا
 :SnipeR (62):    اسبانيا    :SnipeR (62):    اسبانيا  :SnipeR (62):

----------

